# I Found A Copperhead!



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Just awesome! I was leaving my fishing spot last night and found this Copperhead stetching out in the road.
It was getting cool yesterday evening, with temps in the high fifties. This snake decided to keep himself warm on the asphault that still retained some of the day's heat. Cars were driving right over him!

I used my fishing rod to push him off the road. He was pissed that I was harassing him and he was snapping at me.

What a beautiful snake!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

man if i saw one of those i would just leave it be...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

BS...where in NJ do you live that you come across things like this?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome stuff bull.......

I use to mess with these all time back when I lived in Virginia.....Surely are a beautiful snake...Although I hate them with a passion.One certainly can't deny their beauty...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn Bullsnake, you've really been running into poisonous snakes lately!
What gives?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

a very pretty snake


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> BS...where in NJ do you live that you come across things like this?


I found it in the Delaware Water Gap National Recreational Area.


----------

